# Phrag. kovachii ('Maximus' x 'Goliath')



## Jason Fischer (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello all. I thought I'd start a new thread on this one, so people don't have to search for all the pics.

This kovachii was de-flasked in the spring of 2005, almost taking 5 years to flower. It is the first kovachii we have flowered. We had one from the same batch spike last summer, but it blasted at early development. Apparently, kovachii are very easy to blast. Chuck Acker told me at least 5 plants bud blasted on him this season!

We currently have 2 more kovachii in low bud. 

It currently measures 15 cm across with 8 cm wide petals. Quite impressive. I have not seen kovachii before, but I believe this is average size. Most likely, as with any other phrag, the flower will be larger on the next flowering.

We are growing in 100% medium grade diatomite and standing the plant in 1/2" water, flushing 3-4 times per week. I hope to experiment in the near future with drip systems as I'd rather have constant water movement than stand-still in water.

Enjoy the pics!





















Left Top: Hayley Decker (kovachii x St. Ouen) 
Middle Top: kovachii 
Right Top: Allison Strohm (kovachii x Living Fire 4N)
Bottom Left: besseae 
Bottom Right: besseae flavum


----------



## Hera (Feb 24, 2010)

The sky's the limit for breeding potential. They are so beautiful I don't have words to capture it.............


----------



## phrag_girl_WI (Feb 24, 2010)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 24, 2010)

Very, very beautiful. Congratulations in order. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh, word fail me. The group shot is wonderful :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn! :drool:

What a display!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 24, 2010)

Stunning! Great group shot.....


----------



## Jorch (Feb 24, 2010)

spectacular display?

do you know why kovachii buds blast so easily? is it because of a change in humidity or temperature during the bud formation?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2010)

Jason Fischer said:


> ...... We had one from the same batch spike last summer, but it blasted at early development. Apparently, kovachii are very easy to blast. Chuck Acker told me at least 5 plants bud blasted on him this season!
> ......



Great encouragement for all the small kovachii seedlings owners !!! Nevertheless, congratulations to the growers and thanks for those super shots!!!! Jean


----------



## JDY (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW that's a nice flower for its first bloom the form is great & I love the color


----------



## nikv (Feb 24, 2010)

Wonderful! :clap: Have you given this plant a clone name?


----------



## emydura (Feb 24, 2010)

Just stunning. Incredible colour and shape. What exciting times ahead.

David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2010)

The Phrag Council thanks you for your poster!  Your Pk is lighter than the one that got knocked off the plant at WOC but its shape so far is nicer.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 24, 2010)

*group shot*

The group shot is just stunning! I'll take them all -an instant collection!
What will kovachii flowers look like on a mature plant??
David


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2010)

If you look at the Pk website you can see photos. http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2010)

:drool::drool: UNBELIEVABLE!!! :drool::drool:


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

Just out of curiosity;
Robert tells us it's 'Tupac Amaru' x 'Goliath'.
Jason calls it 'Maximus' x 'Goliath'.
Which is it?

Still a great looking flower.

All the best,

Rob Z.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome flower. I love the form of this one. update us if it gets more waves in the petals.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2010)

Jason Fischer said:


> Left Top: Hayley Decker (kovachii x St. Ouen)
> Middle Top: kovachii
> Right Top: Allison Strohm (kovachii x Living Fire 4N)
> Bottom Left: besseae
> Bottom Right: besseae flavum



NO FAIR! Showing us a shot like that! Ahhh!!!!!!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just out of curiosity;
> Robert tells us it's 'Tupac Amaru' x 'Goliath'.
> ...



I was mistaken. It is 'Maximus' x 'Goliath'.

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2010)

very nice flowers and pictures


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2010)

I wonder how long it will be before AOS has to add another category, one for kovachii hybrids, and what will happen to the besseae hybrids category since many of them are being crossed with kovachii.

Stunning flowers and photos, Jason and Robert!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll say it again. 
Stunning.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice display...thanks for the look of variation!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 25, 2010)

To night I will pray a special prayer for my ailing kovachii seedling. I think something that beautiful is worth a miracle.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 25, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> I was mistaken. It is 'Maximus' x 'Goliath'.
> 
> Robert



Wow! Stunning flowers and great photos for comparison... 
The species is just gorgeous....

This is very interesting, the colour is very dark for that I was expecting for that sibling, is it just because it is a fresh flower? 

It was one of my question when I got those flasks. Peruflora's photos of 'Maximus' and 'Goliath' was full grown and open flowers and much more paler. 'Tupac Amaru' and 'Jewel' was from a fresh flowers probably a day or two and they were very deep coloured in garnet and purple. 'Roseline' was the only one with a paler pink colouration... I can't stand to see all of them ( sib and self) in bloom to see if there is any dominant characters or if it is just a question of aging flowers...??? Hope not!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't have words to capture how jealous I am.........fantastic!


----------



## Roy (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like there will be a few Phrags on the market to buy seedlings from this one on their release.


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 25, 2010)

Would you please post pics of the flower as it matures? I saw the one Chuck bloomed last year, and it had remarkable changes in the size, shape, and carriage of the petals as it aged. Most interesting.

Thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2010)

Because the color pigments are in hairs, the darkness of Pk is hard to photograph accurately. The poor baby on the floor at WOC was very dark purple.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 25, 2010)

li'l frog said:


> Would you please post pics of the flower as it matures? I saw the one Chuck bloomed last year, and it had remarkable changes in the size, shape, and carriage of the petals as it aged. Most interesting.
> 
> Thank you.



Check out the other thread for updated photos (I added some pictures of the flower from today).

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15247

Robert


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 25, 2010)

TY -- Its interesting to see how a flower new to us grows and changes.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 26, 2010)

OMG! Breaks my heart that I killed my seedling.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2010)

toddybear said:


> OMG! Breaks my heart that I killed my seedling.


Me too, Todd.  :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2010)

toddybear said:


> OMG! Breaks my heart that I killed my seedling.



Just one, pfffft!


----------



## Phragmatic (Feb 27, 2010)

Very impressive, congratulations!


----------

